# XM Roady hardwire completed!



## photo2000a (Mar 9, 2004)

*xm on nav*

super looking install, i didn't even know someone made a glass mount sat antenna, i gotta check that out!

I realize i could be totally mistaken, but i seem to remember reading , i think here, perhaps another board, that the 3series even w/nav can use a XM radio and have it function/integrate with the bmw factory radio head or nav head (ie not via aux)

they seemed to say in the post it would work exactly as the sirius does

is that true??? i'd guess that would be a better way to add xm then say a aux/ and mounting a xm head

and i am in no way knocking your super lookn install!! love that smg

i was just really ciourious , i have sirus now, but if they go under or i want to switch i'd like to think all i have to do is switch box's and be able to maintain by head integration

ml


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice install that I just now saw... I just did a similar XM Roady install over the weekend in my car, including putting it in the same center console sliding cover box that replaces the cupholders.

I did do a couple things differently:
1) I have an '01, so no Aux-in is avail from BMW. I had previously put in a Blitzsafe adapter to allow Aux-in through the CD changer -- so that provides the audio-in. For reference, the audio cable runs from the Blitzsafe in the trunk, under the back seat, under the carpet on the transmission tunnel and into the center console.

2) For power, I tapped into the switched power avail in the cell-phone prewire. Inspired by the "Technical Reference" page of http://how.to/startac , I built an adapter that plugs into the 18-pin harness (it was my first-ever soldering/electronics project) that allowed me to wire up a lighter socket that now sits under the center console. I plugged the stock Roady power supply into this. Advantage is that I didn't have to cut into any wires on the car or on the Roady...

3) Antenna position is similar -- except that I have no wire exposed (I have Sand interior and the wire really stood out). I just butted the antenna up to the end of the plastic cover for the child-seat anchor. There is a depressed area on the rear parcel shelf there that the antenna doesn't fit into, but it does sit there OK with just two ends of the antenna in contact with the shelf (there is space under it in the middle. Antenna line goes into the trunk and then follows the Aux-in line under the rear seat and carpet to the center console.

I'll probably fiddle a little with this -- possibly add a 2nd lighter socket so I can also keep an iPod or phone charger hidden in the center console (I may put the 2nd socket in the back of the sliding cover box so I can swap power supplies).

Also thinking about hard-wiring in my Garmin iQue, but don't know where I'd put the iQue or how to control volume if I wired it in to the cell-phone speaker. We'll see...

ZBB


----------

